

10 things non-technical users don’t understand about your software - dennisgorelik
http://successfulsoftware.net/2010/08/24/10-things-non-technical-users-dont-understand-about-your-software/

======
nozepas
Very 'funny' and usual problems. I really enjoyed the reading. I have found
myself many times helping people on points like 1 and 10 (copy&paste --->
keyboard&chair problems).

I have also found a lot of people which is relatively new to internet and who
don't see a difference between 'Internet', the browser and google. You speak
to them, and they say: my page does not work, it's not active (when you have
checked it is working). Then, with further investigation you find that they
are typing the domain name on google, and they get no result, which, of course
doesn't mean the page is not working. They just mix google, browser and
internet.

It's similar to when you hear 'using the internet' exclusively refered to web
browsing, as if web was the only thing internet had.

